# اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2007)

*نشر بجريدة الاخبار المصريه بتاريخ30 / 8 / 2007*​[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*اعترفات مثيرة للمنتقبة المتهمة*[/FONT]



*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]بسرقة قائدي السيارات بالإكراه [FONT=Arial (Arabic)][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]






[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]المتهمة[/FONT]كشفت مباحث القاهرة عن شخصية السيدة المنتقبة التي تسرق قائدي سيارات الاجرة بالاكراه بمنطقة مصرالقديمة بعد تهديد السائقين بالمطواة.. تبين ان المتهمة تدعي رابحة كامل عمر '32 سنة' وانها مسجلة خطر مخدرات وسرقات متنوعة وسبق ارتكابها 10 جرائم.. وانها انتحلت اسما وهميا عند القبض عليها.. وقررت انها لجأت للسرقة بالاكراه مستخدمة النقاب حتي تعد زيارة لزوجها المسجون بسجن وادي النطرون في قضية سرقة كابلات كهربائية.. احالها للنيابة اللواء اسماعيل الشاعر مساعد اول وزير الداخلية مدير امن القاهرة التي امرت بحبسها.​
[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]

كانت المتهمة استوقفت قائد سيارة ملاكي وطلبت منه توصيلها في طريقه وقبل الكمين فوجئ بها تخرج مطواة من حقيبتها وتضعها علي رقبته واستولت منه علي 100 جنيه وتليفونه المحمول فصرخ واستغاث بافراد الكمين وتمكنوا من ضبطها وبحوزتها المطواة واثناء استجوابها انتحلت اسما وهميا وبالكشف عليها باشراف اللواء عبدالجواد احمد مدير الادارة العامة لمباحث القاهرة ونائبه اللواء سامي سيدهم تبين انها مسجلة خطر مخدرات.
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الرابط[/FONT]
http://www.elakhbar.org.eg/issues/17273/1100.html​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## snow_white7 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

طاب  ايه  قصدك  من  الموضوع  ده  استاذ  بيتر  يعنى  ؟؟

هى  اساسا  مش  منقبه  يا  استاذ .....لكنها  تستخدمه لترتكب جرائمها

خاصه  زى  ما  حضرتك  تفضلت  وقلت  انها  مسجله  خطر 

يعنى  اعتقد  ان  هدفك  من  اثاره  الموضوع  ملوش  اى معنى


----------



## فادية (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

الموضوع  مش اكتر من خبر  يا سنو وايت 
والقسم هنا مخصص بالمواضيع دي 
يعني اولا الموضوع عادي مفيهوش شتم ولا سب لحد هو مجرد خبر زيه زي غيره 
وثانيا الموضوع في مكانه الصحيح وفي القسم المناسب ليه 
وانتي اساسا ملكيش حق تنتقدي المواضيع الي بتنزل في المنتدى او تقيميها 
بطلي الطريقه دي يا عزيزتي​


----------



## sunny man (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

اصبح النقاب وسيلة لتحقيق اغراض شخصية


----------



## SALVATION (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

_



			طاب ايه قصدك من الموضوع ده استاذ بيتر يعنى ؟؟

هى اساسا مش منقبه يا استاذ .....لكنها تستخدمه لترتكب جرائمها

خاصه زى ما حضرتك تفضلت وقلت انها مسجله خطر 

يعنى اعتقد ان هدفك من اثاره الموضوع ملوش اى معنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يعنى فيه ناس بتداره ورا النقاب والامور الدينيه علشان توصل لاغرضها
طيب ليه مش بتسدقى لما بنقولك ان ديه خطفوها  او ده اعتدو عليه
تحت اسم الاسلام_​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



snow_white7 قال:


> طاب ايه قصدك من الموضوع ده استاذ بيتر يعنى ؟؟
> 
> هى اساسا مش منقبه يا استاذ .....لكنها تستخدمه لترتكب جرائمها
> 
> ...


*هذا خبر منشور فى جريدة محمديه *
*تكشف فيه عن استخدام النقاب*
*( الزى الاسلامى للمتشددين المحمديين )*
*فى جرائم مخله بالشرف وهو الزى الوحيد *
*المتاح *
*امامهم *
*حتى لا ينكشفوا بسهوله*
*وما ادراكى بالمنقبيين الفعليين!!!!!!*
*بالمناسبه لماذا لم تردى*
*على الخبر السابق وقبل السابق *
*عن*
*الرجال الذين يرتدون*
*النقاب*
*فى نفس المنتدى*​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



فادية قال:


> الموضوع مش اكتر من خبر يا سنو وايت
> 
> والقسم هنا مخصص بالمواضيع دي
> يعني اولا الموضوع عادي مفيهوش شتم ولا سب لحد هو مجرد خبر زيه زي غيره
> ...


*شكرا فاديه على هذا الرد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

فعلاً أصبح شىء مخيف استخدام النقاب كستار لانواع مختلفه من الجرائم والمخيف أكثر هو الدفاع عن النقاب وكأنه من أركان الدين ومن يمسه كأنه مس الدين ............ميرسى يا بيتر على الخبر وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



sunny man قال:


> اصبح النقاب وسيلة لتحقيق اغراض شخصية


*فعلا وسيله سحريه للقيام باى اعمال *
*غير طبيعيه دون الشك فى مرتديه النقاب*
*او مرتدى النقاب*
*يعنى للمنقبين والمنقبات*
*ويوجد امثله لهذا النوع من الرجال المنقبين لهم*
* فى منتدى الاخبار المسيحيه بهذا المنتدى  *
*شكرا على المرور sunny man*​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يعنى فيه ناس بتداره ورا النقاب والامور الدينيه علشان توصل لاغرضها_
> _طيب ليه مش بتسدقى لما بنقولك ان ديه خطفوها او ده اعتدو عليه_
> 
> _تحت اسم الاسلام_​


*شكرا على الرد يا تونى تون*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## BITAR (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



Dona Nabil قال:


> فعلاً أصبح شىء مخيف استخدام النقاب كستار لانواع مختلفه من الجرائم والمخيف أكثر هو الدفاع عن النقاب وكأنه من أركان الدين ومن يمسه كأنه مس الدين ............ميرسى يا بيتر على الخبر وربنا يبارك حياتك .


*هم يدافعون عن كل شىء دون معرفه اساسه وفائده وردوده*
*وياريت يسألوا الرجال الذين تنقبوا لماذا ارتدوا النقاب؟*
*شكر Dona Nabil على المرور*​


----------



## veronika (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

المفروض ان النقاب دة يتلغي لان اللي لابسه مش بيبقى معروف وبعدين بقى في جرائم كتير بتحصل بسببه
لكن طبعا ملنقدرش نقول كدة لانه لبس ديني 
بس في مسلمين كتير بينتقدوا النقاب دة
و ميرسي على الخبر يا بيتر


----------



## maarttina (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

يا جماعة انا شايفة ان المنقبه ده ماعملتش حاجة غلط لانه بكل بساطه رسول الاسلام نفسه كان قاطع طريق فهي كانت بتعمل زيه عادي يعني مافيهاش حاجة لا لا بجد المفروض يفرجوا عنها ده مظلومة


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



veronika قال:


> المفروض ان النقاب دة يتلغي لان اللي لابسه مش بيبقى معروف وبعدين بقى في جرائم كتير بتحصل بسببه
> لكن طبعا ملنقدرش نقول كدة لانه لبس ديني
> بس في مسلمين كتير بينتقدوا النقاب دة
> و ميرسي على الخبر يا بيتر


*المشكله الكبرى ان كل شى عندهم *
*لازم يصطبغ بالصبغه الدينيه *
*حتى بيع العبايات*
* والان الموبايلات *
*وسابقا الحلويات*
*شكرا على المرور يا veronik*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



maarttina قال:


> يا جماعة انا شايفة ان المنقبه ده ماعملتش حاجة غلط لانه بكل بساطه رسول الاسلام نفسه كان قاطع طريق فهي كانت بتعمل زيه عادي يعني مافيهاش حاجة لا لا بجد المفروض يفرجوا عنها ده مظلومة


*شكرا maarttina*
*على هذه المعلومه *
*وعلى المرور*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## jim_halim (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

سلام و نعمة .. 

شكراً أستاذي علي الخبر .. 

و الخبر ده فكرني بخبر مماثل كنت قريته في جريدة الأهرام .. 

و كان خبر القبض علي مجرم مسجل خطر تم القبض عليه في الشارع و هو متخفي في شكل سيدة منقبة , و الضابط لاحظ أنه لابس جزمة رجالي .. و أشتبه فيه , و عند سؤاله تبين أنه رجل و مجرم هارب .. 



​


----------



## mase7ya (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

*اللة بعلم شو الى بيكون موجود تحت الخيمة السودة الى بيلبسوها هاى 

ياما فى منقبات مجرمات او بيكونوا رجال *


----------



## BITAR (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة .. ​
> 
> شكراً أستاذي علي الخبر .. ​
> و الخبر ده فكرني بخبر مماثل كنت قريته في جريدة الأهرام .. ​
> و كان خبر القبض علي مجرم مسجل خطر تم القبض عليه في الشارع و هو متخفي في شكل سيدة منقبة , و الضابط لاحظ أنه لابس جزمة رجالي .. و أشتبه فيه , و عند سؤاله تبين أنه رجل و مجرم هارب .. ​


*الامثله كثيره وانا يوجد لى ثلاث مشاركات  *
*لر**جال يرتدون النقاب*
*شكرا على المرورjim _halim*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



mase7ya قال:


> *اللة بعلم شو الى بيكون موجود تحت الخيمة السودة الى بيلبسوها هاى *
> 
> *ياما فى منقبات مجرمات او بيكونوا رجال *


*لكى كل الحق فيما تقوليه*
*شكرا على المرور mase7ya*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## sabooha75 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

سلام المسيح ،

شكرا يا بيتر على الموضوع والأمثلة كتيره جدا ....
 والفاعلين هم من المنقبات  أو منقبين  وفكرتني 
هذه بواحده في السعوديه كانت تزور طالبة  في 
بيت للطالبات ولما شكت مشرفة البيت فيها
  وفتشت .....كانت المفاجأة وجدت 
 انه شاب في زي فتاة منقبه ....... :smil16:​


----------



## BITAR (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



sabooha75 قال:


> سلام المسيح ،​
> 
> شكرا يا بيتر على الموضوع والأمثلة كتيره جدا ....
> والفاعلين هم من المنقبات أو منقبين وفكرتني
> ...


*فرصه للرجال جت على هواهم *
*يعملوا الى عايزين يعملوه *
*ولا من شاف ولا من درى*

*ولاكن افعالهم تكشفهم*
*شكر على المرور ياsabooha75*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## man4truth (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

*آدى فوائد نقاب الاسلام​*


----------



## wadie (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

:smil7:بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين:smil7:
انا الغالي من مصر (عضو جديد)
سلم نعمة لكم جميعاً​:smil8:هذا الموضوع ان دل فانه يدل علي ان هذا هو جوهر الاسلام:smil8:
وسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​:smi411:الغالي:smi411:


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



man4truth قال:


> *آدى فوائد نقاب الاسلام​*


*تعليق فى مكانه*
*شكرا عليه*
*وبالمناسبه لى مشاركتان بنفس العنوان*
*شكرا على المرور يا man4truth*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## BITAR (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



wadie قال:


> :smil7:بسم الأب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين:smil7:
> انا الغالي من مصر (عضو جديد)
> سلم نعمة لكم جميعاً​:smil8:هذا الموضوع ان دل فانه يدل علي ان هذا هو جوهر الاسلام:smil8:
> وسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​:smi411:الغالي:smi411:


*مرحبا بيك ياغالى اولا *
*وثانيا مش هو ده جوهر المحمديين بس *
*فى*
* جواهر*
* كتيييييييييييييييييير*
*ومن هذه*
* الجواهر *
*ارضاع الكبير*
*التبرك ببول الرسول*
*وغيره*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## makram555 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

الانسان لابد ان يفصح عن نفسه بوضوح كيف بالله اتعامل مع انسان لا ارى حتى ملامحة


----------



## BITAR (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



makram555 قال:


> الانسان لابد ان يفصح عن نفسه بوضوح كيف بالله اتعامل مع انسان لا ارى حتى ملامحة


*لك كل الحق*
*شكرا على المرور يا makram*​


----------



## Camilo (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

صدقوني يا اخواني هذا النقاب مكروه عند اكثر المسلمين 

احنا  بلخليج نسميهم نينجا

انا شفت بنات مو متحجبين بس محترمين,, بس عمري ماشفت منقبه محترمه صراحه

تطالع الريال وتفصل جسمه من تحت لي فوق كأن عمرها ما شافت ريال

اهما وعيونهم الي راسمينها بقلم حبر مادري قلم رصاص.


----------



## petro.man (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

:spor22:


----------



## petro.man (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

فعلا النقاب بقي ستاره بيستخدموه في السرقه في الاوتوبيسات و يهربو من احكام عليهم
 غير انهم بيلعنو الايام اللى بيلبسو فيها النقاب من الحر


----------



## peace_86 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

*هههههههه كاميلو..
صج نينجا:t33:..*
أخوكـ..


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



Camilo قال:


> صدقوني يا اخواني هذا النقاب مكروه عند اكثر المسلمين
> 
> احنا بلخليج نسميهم نينجا
> 
> ...


*شكرا على مرورك*
*وعلى هذا التشبية*
*الننجا *
*مرة واحدة*
*طيب *
*الننجا *
*الاطفال بيحبوا يتفرجوا عليها*
*انما دول *
*بيخافوا لما يشوفوهم*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



peace_86 قال:


> *هههههههه كاميلو..*
> *صج نينجا:t33:..*
> أخوكـ..


*شكرا peace_86*
*على المرور*​


----------



## Kiril (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

ادي المنقبين يا عمنا


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ادي المنقبين يا عمنا


*تقصد المنقبات والمنقبيين*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## peace_86 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*

بيتر..
غير النينجا :

الشبح الأسود.. باتمان.. سبايدر مان
:t33: *.....*.. :t33: *....*... :t33:

أخوكـ..


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعترافات مثيرة للمنقبه المتهمه*



peace_86 قال:


> بيتر..
> غير النينجا :
> 
> الشبح الأسود.. باتمان.. سبايدر مان
> ...


*التشبيهات*
* دى *
*محليه *
*ولا *
*دوليه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------

